# China Glaze Gift Sets 2010



## flipshawtii (Oct 15, 2010)

​  ​ *Little Drummer Boy*​ 

​  ​ *Peace On Earth*​ 

​  ​ *Mommy Kissing Santa*​ 

​  ​ *Jingle Bells*​ 

​ ​  ​ 

​  ​ *Mistletoe Kisses*​ 

​  ​ *Midnight Kiss*​ 

​  ​ *Jolly Holly*​ 

​ 

​ *Midnight Kiss*​ 

​  ​ *Cheers to You*​ 

​ 

​  ​ *Phat Santa*​ 

​  ​ *Party Hearty*​ 

​  ​ *Jolly Holly*​ 

​  ​ 

​  ​ Naughty and Nice​ 

​  ​ *Mrs. Claus*​ 

​  ​ 

​ *Sugar Plums*​ 

​  ​ *Ruby Deer*​ 

​  ​  ​ *Misc. - Ones that I don't know of the gift set...*

*Frosty*​ 

​  ​ *Snow*​ 

​  ​ Source​ Source​


----------



## flipshawtii (Oct 28, 2010)

*What do you guys think?*

I don't mind having the "Cheers to You" and "Celebrate in Style" gift set




I think Sugar Plum is my favorite and Frosty is second!


----------



## lolaB (Oct 29, 2010)

I ordered a bunch of ChG holiday from VNS a week or so ago. I hope I get them soon! I got all of them except the golds and Snow.


----------



## internetchick (Oct 29, 2010)

I want them all lol!


----------



## Shelley (Oct 30, 2010)

Those are pretty! I like Cheers to You and Oh, Ruby Deer.


----------



## beautytobsess (Oct 31, 2010)

What a collection! I just love that midnight kiss and cheers to you *drool*


----------



## magosienne (Nov 2, 2010)

I love Little drummer boy, but i wouldn't mind to have Cheers to you and Green Christmas





I am far from a white polish fan, but i admit these last two look very nice and pigmented.

If you go on TransDesign, they also have a plastic candy cane with 4 polishes inside, it can be a funny gift.


----------

